# NEW model electric vehicle



## emotorschina (May 31, 2009)

*ESRV-01, 2 Passengers *
PEFORMANCE
Model:…ESRV-01
Max range : …150km
Max speed: …50km/h??adjustable to 90km/h
Ground clearance :…210mm
Acceleration (0-max speed)…8s
DRIVE SYSTEM
Gear box: ……NO
Drive way: ……RR drive
Motion Transfer…direct output
DIMENSIONS & WEIGHT
L*W*H: …2630x1580x1330mm
Wheel base…1970mm 
Weight with batteries: …550kg
Batteries weight…300kg
Storage Volume…72V
SUSPENSION
Front: …macpherson type
Rear…...macpherson type
BRAKING SYSTEM
Front … brake hydraulic disc
Back… Drum-type hydraulic brakes
Parking Brake…hydraulic

Braking Distance with Full Load at
20Km/h…3m
40Km/h…6m
Full speed…7m

POWER SYSTEM
Power:3.7kw X 2
Batteries: …12V200Ah
Battery Charger: ……72V
Electric efficiency: ……90%
Charger time: …8-10h
Accessories
OPTIONAL FEATURES( Chargeable)

Air-conditioner…NO
Heater …Yes
Glass roof…Yes
4 wheel disc break……No
ABS……NO
DVD+MP4……YES
GPS……NO

BODY&CHASIS
Body Material: …ABS Plastic
Colors: …red/blue/yellow/green
Frame: …Wholly Welded
Seating: …2 seat
STEERING
Steering……6m(turning radius)

TIRES & WHEELS
Front:24x8-12
Back: 24x10-12


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

That is a sweet car. It would be great if it had an enclosure option.
How much?


----------



## emotorschina (May 31, 2009)

Jason Lattimer said:


> That is a sweet car. It would be great if it had an enclosure option.
> How much?


yes ,we can supply the optional accessories .
the pricing are as bellow :
side door :100USD
Mp3 CD: 80USD
roof shield :100USD
battery:125USD/piece


----------



## khurdp (May 2, 2009)

How much for the car? where do i buy it? What controller does it use? does it come with an a/c motor? how much? can i get the car without the batteries?

<edit> Also, for us primitive folks, can you give the specs in miles, inches and pounds please.


----------



## emotorschina (May 31, 2009)

khurdp said:


> How much for the car? where do i buy it? What controller does it use? does it come with an a/c motor? how much? can i get the car without the batteries?
> 
> <edit> Also, for us primitive folks, can you give the specs in miles, inches and pounds please.


the price :6800USD no including the batteries and yes ,it comes with an A/C motor ,the price is :630USD .
sure ,you can get the car without the batteries ,you can talk it though me with my email :[email protected] .


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

Could this legally be driven on the road? How would it be shipped?


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay again what is the price of the vehicle as spec'd. An EV without batteries and a motor is about useless.


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

Cool vehicle ! ...


----------



## drifter73 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm also curious to know if this vehicle is street legal or can be made street legal easily as well. The maximum speed of 90Km per hours comes to 55.9 miles per hour, which would be ideal for inner city & loop driving, however, is the 8-10 hours compensating for the high usage setting or is it just calculating the default 50Km per hour usage?


----------



## ElectricBoston (Oct 8, 2010)

That is a really awesome car. Where can you get something like that?


----------



## MikeBoxwell (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm _guessing_ that this car could be made to be road legal in the United States... but only as a neighborhood electric vehicle. That means a maximum speed of 25mph (that's 40km/h) in most states and only for use in built up areas, etc. etc.

In Europe, the quadricycle regulations means that the top speed is unlimited and the vehicle could be driven on any road.


----------



## greengurl559 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sweet car! Looks fun to drive!


----------

